# Younger sibling potty trained first



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry another potty training post  
AD is so hit and miss with potty, she sometimes uses potty and sometimes wees anywhere. She hasn't grasped pooing at all yet. She's 3.5
AS is a year younger and started showing signs of being ready. Within a few days he seems to have cracked it. Even to the point of asking for his nappy off so he can go pee. 
I now have them both bare bottomed at home when possible. Nappies when out and at night. 
I don't want to damage her self esteem further by her younger brother being potty trained when she isn't. But don't want to hinder DS progress either. 
Has this happened to anyone else? If so what happened? 
When it was just about her I felt more relaxed but now I'm worried about getting annoyed about pee all over the furniture seemingly on purpose when her baby brother uses the potty so well 
She goes to school this september so I feel under pressure to nail it soon. They've been home for a year now. 
Thanks 
GG xx


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

That must be hard.  It is true though that they all get it in their own time. My birth child was 3.5 and had no idea, so we went nappy free in the day. It was awful. He wet himself so many times  but I thought it would help,and like you I was panicking about school. Looking back I wish I had waited longer. He was better by the time he started school but still had lots of accidents,and he wasn't the only one.  Not all kids are ready then, and schools have dealt with it all before.  Give him a few more months. Its easier in the summer anyway, when there are less layers! If no progress by April maybe have a chat with health visitor. Girls are also often earlier and quicker than boys.  Dd at nearly 2 and half decided she was  not going to wear nappies and was dry at night 10 days later! Son still has occasional night accidents now.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you sure it will damage her self esteem? My son is three and a half, not remotely getting it, and while no siblings is seemingly indifferent to what other children are doing toilet wise, or if he is, doesn't literally give a sh*t


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just a little suggestion but I think pants rather than bare bottom works best. I read lots of evidence about this and it worked with my daughter. She  felt rather proud wearing them, like a big girl,  and as the material is right next to their skin I think they are more prone to wait until they are off before they wee in them. 

Good luck with it all x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I don't think it will bother her self-esteem unless someone suggests it to her, directly or indirectly.  If she's showing signs of worrying about it, that's different, though.

We found that Bug wet the bed a lot if he wasn't wearing pants under his pyjamas.  When we started always putting pants on (DH thought it was odd, and didn't do it, whereas I was in favour of an extra layer!) he stopped almost instantly.  I, too, think the sensation against the skin helps.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for the tips everyone. And also the reassurance. Yes you're right I guess it doesn't have to affect her self esteem as her peers at nursery don't make anything of it. 
I haven't tried pants but did try leggings with no nappy, didn't go well with DD but then neither did bare! Will try again in a while. 
Feel better for hearing from you xx


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

We had similar experience with pants. My son only got better when I put them on instead of bare. Hadn't read about it but just thought I'd try it. I let him pick the ones he liked in Mothercare and even though he still had the occasional accident for ages it made a big difference. He was 3yrs and 4 months when he was finally dry. Went dry say night time within 7 days. But he still had some rare accidents but great was just because he was too busy playing.

I also wondered if it could have a positive affect on your AD if she sees her brother using his potty/toilet.
Just a thought though. My 20 month AD is very interested in her brother using the toilet and follows him, then pulls out her potty and sits on it. Very chuffed with herself. So I guess that's an early sign but I know she is only starting off so I won't even think about giving it a go as no other signs are currently present. I have to laugh though as when she is bare bottomed I.e.bathtime, she will step off the bathmat and wee on the tiles. She did the same when she managed a nappy change escape run and went to the dining room, stood in the wooden floor and let go. Just like a puppy well trained and not so. Lol hopefully it will stay that way it will make cleaning up so much easier.

Good luck I hope it gets easier I know how very frustrating it can be.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Kaytie will try pants this weekend. 👍


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Good luck let us know how it goes x


----------

